
As Mobile Networks Speed Up, Data Gets Capped - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/15/technology/as-mobile-networks-speed-up-data-gets-capped.html?_r=1&hp
======
americandesi333
Thats why I have Sprint. It does not have any data cap and Sprint service is
actually pretty good in the San Francisco bay area.

